# CPN Interviews the Men Behind the EOS-1 Series SLRs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 21, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=17082">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Canon is celebrating the 25th anniversary of the EOS-1 series, the company’s flagship range of SLR cameras, which began with the launch of the EOS-1 film SLR in 1989. CPN recently got the unique opportunity to talk to two of the key men behind the development of the EOS-1 series and EOS System – Tsunemasa Ohara and Yoshiaki Sugiyama of Canon Inc. in Tokyo. In two exclusive interviews they reveal the secrets behind the historical development of the EOS-1 SLRs</p>
<p>Yoshiaki Sugiyama has worked on the design of Canon SLR systems since 1978, including the T90 (1986), the EOS 650/620 (1987) and the EOS-1 (1989) cameras. CPN spoke to him about the history and development of EOS-1 series SLR designs.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/developing_the_eos_1_series_design.do" target="_blank">Read the full interview here</a></strong></p>
<p><em>article image from <a href="http://www.kenrockwell.com" target="_blank">kenrockwell.com</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 21, 2014)

I believe the last bit is the most interesting for me:

"I believe that the trend towards compact, lightweight equipment is a certainty among categories encompassed by advanced amateurs, and even professional equipment, [so] the entire [EOS] system will move toward a more lightweight form.

The technical challenges are: lighter, stronger materials; glass materials with a high refractive index and high permeability; improvement in low power consumption design and compact, high-capacity battery; electronic parts with a higher degree of integration.”


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2014)

I read the article on the CPN this morning. Its interesting. I thought that the most significant thing was the statement that new cameras will be getting smaller. 

It gives some insight into the thinking that goes on, he thinks that designers with small hands trying to design for large hands works well. As a person with large hands, I think that they fail more often than succeed in accommodating my large hands.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I read the article on the CPN this morning. Its interesting. I thought that the most significant thing was the statement that new cameras will be getting smaller.
> 
> It gives some insight into the thinking that goes on, he thinks that designers with small hands trying to design for large hands works well. As a person with large hands, I think that they fail more often than succeed in accommodating my large hands.



That makes sense. The 5D has the second largest grip of the EOS series, and it fits my hands perfectly. The catch is, I have exceptionally small hands - so small that with my hand properly places on the 1-series grip, my index finger doesn't even reach the shutter release.

The Rebel series is painful for me to use for a long period because the grip is just way, way too small. I can imagine that's probably how the 5D, 7D and XXD series feel to someone with large hands.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 21, 2014)

I, too, am delighted to hear that things may get smaller and lighter. Seems like the most recent trend from some manufacturers is that bigger and heavier is better. For folks like me in their 60s, this is not what we want for our aging shoulders.


----------



## scokar (Aug 21, 2014)

I like "The Scream" drawing


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 21, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I believe the last bit is the most interesting for me:
> 
> "I believe that the trend towards compact, lightweight equipment is a certainty among categories encompassed by advanced amateurs, and even professional equipment, [so] the entire [EOS] system will move toward a more lightweight form.
> 
> The technical challenges are: lighter, stronger materials; glass materials with a high refractive index and high permeability; improvement in low power consumption design and compact, high-capacity battery; electronic parts with a higher degree of integration.”



Ugh, I hope this isn't too true. The 5D series are the smallest cameras that are actually comfortable to hold, I'd be highly disappointed if they started making them smaller. By far, the worst feature of the current mirrorless cameras is that they're all incredibly uncomfortable to hold since they're so tiny.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 21, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the last bit is the most interesting for me:
> ...



Lighter, I wouldn't mind, but smaller than the xxD or 5D series would be a comfort problem.


----------



## pwp (Aug 22, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I read the article on the CPN this morning. Its interesting. I thought that the most significant thing was the statement that new cameras will be getting smaller.
> 
> It gives some insight into the thinking that goes on, he thinks that designers with small hands trying to design for large hands works well. As a person with large hands, I think that they fail more often than succeed in accommodating my large hands.



Lighter weight would be very welcome news. The past few 1-Series have crept stealthily up the weight & size scale, and my gripped 5D3 is the bulkiest of the lot. 

Too much "shrink" along with weight loss may alarm some big-pawed photographers but I wouldn't be too worried about that. At the core of 1-Series design credentials, unrivaled ergonomics has always been a primary consideration. 

-pw


----------



## SoullessPolack (Aug 22, 2014)

I hate to say this in public, as it's likely Canon will use my idea without any sort of royalty, but I believe that they should keep the current size of cameras, or perhaps increase them a little more. Of course, they should continue working on reducing weight. The problem lies in the fact that ever decreasing (in size) cameras are still holding the same lenses. Cameras are headed to a small size to the point that we're going to have to start pinching them to hold them, especially those like myself with big hands. That can be a very painful way to hold things, especially for prolonged periods of time, and exposes us to greater risk of carnal tunnel syndrome. 

Let's all hope Canon wises up about this.

To Canon, if (probably more like when) you read this: lighter cameras = good, smaller cameras = bad.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 22, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I believe the last bit is the most interesting for me:
> 
> "I believe that the trend towards compact, lightweight equipment is a certainty among categories encompassed by advanced amateurs, and even professional equipment, [so] the entire [EOS] system will move toward a more lightweight form.
> 
> The technical challenges are: lighter, stronger materials; glass materials with a high refractive index and high permeability; improvement in low power consumption design and compact, high-capacity battery; electronic parts with a higher degree of integration.”



Yeah, I like the sound of that too!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 22, 2014)

scokar said:


> I like "The Scream" drawing



haha, awesome, I missed that when I looked


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2014)

He actually says that the AL-1 size is his favorite.

"CPN: Is there an optimum size for a camera when it is designed bearing in mind the differing size of peoples’ hands? 

YS: “There is no ‘better too big than too small’ proverb in the camera world. This is my own personal opinion, but I believe that the best results come from people with comparatively small hands designing for people with larger hands. I believe that the optimum size among Canon cameras is the AL-1.”


I can live with that size, but the grip looks awful.


----------



## Zv (Aug 22, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> He actually says that the AL-1 size is his favorite.
> 
> "CPN: Is there an optimum size for a camera when it is designed bearing in mind the differing size of peoples’ hands?
> 
> ...



The guy is is old school and he prob likes that camera the best. For me the optimal size and grip is the 7D / 5D3. Both are very comfortable in the hand. Lighter would be welcome though as many here agree. 

There was also a hint about moving towards optimized functionality. Does that mean a separation of video and stills I wonder?

Here the quote - "However, just as with the advent of new categories such as the Cinema EOS [system] that comes from DSLRs, there is currently a trend toward advancing to optimal equipment.”


----------



## pwp (Aug 22, 2014)

Just thinking about this a little more...

While durable, lighter & ergonomically perfect bodies are welcome, the fact remains that a good deal of the weight we cart around is hard, dense, weighty glass. Think in terms of a 70-200 f/2.8 hanging off the front of a de-gripped 7D or 5D3. A reasonably substantial body can balance this setup quite nicely. 

Out at the extremes, you ought to see my tiny SL-1 hooked up to the 300 f/2.8. It's hilarious.

I hope Canon doesn't go down the retro-look path, often accompanied by ergonomic compromises. That old AL-1 looks too much like the Nikon what-ever-it's-called retro body or the Olympus OM-D for my liking.

-pw


----------



## e17paul (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm liking the AL-1. It's tempting to get one but I already have a full frame system at even lighter weight in my OM system. After owning my 6D for a while I can appreciate the benefit of a grip, but it's far less important when there is less weight to hold steady. If the 100D/SL1 had a deeper grip for heavier modern lenses, but was otherwise just as compact I would have bought one already. I might get one anyway. 

There is a place for heavy powerful tank like cameras for intensive use, but also for something easier to carry in a bag while going about other business. The closest I found to to that was the 6D, but would probably have gone for the 100D or A7 if either had existed when I was exploring the market.

I'm pleased to hear some of Canon's thinking. When they move forward, it tends to bi a big step like the 1987 Eos preceded by models such as the AL-1. I think that we are in a similar phase now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2014)

I like CR for its humoUr!

"and exposes us to greater risk of carnal tunnel syndrome", now what exactly would that be? I can only guess. 

More seriously, I love the size and weight of my 6D and really don't like the 1D2 I bought to try out before risking a 1Dx. I won't go for the weight of the present 1DX after hiking up mountain sides this summer with the 6d X2 III and 300 2.8 II. That particular combination is so wonderful to carry with its arca swiss lens mount sticking up, cradled into my elbow. Slap on the 1D2 and it's not nearly as nice. But ..... I'm 65 

Jack


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Aug 22, 2014)

It's good to be riminded of the T90 - to me the biggest leap Canon ever made. AE1 sized body would be very cool!


----------



## pwp (Aug 22, 2014)

e17paul said:


> I'm liking the AL-1. It's tempting to get one but I already have a full frame system at even lighter weight in my OM system. After owning my 6D for a while I can appreciate the benefit of a grip, but it's far less important when there is less weight to hold steady. If the 100D/SL1 had a deeper grip for heavier modern lenses, but was otherwise just as compact I would have bought one already. I might get one anyway.


I have the 100D/SL-1 as a travel/hiking body. It's a terrific little thing which also does rather handy video. Just get one. It's loveable. Get the grip! The SL-1 has the makings of a modern classic. It may well have been Canon's most interesting release in a couple of years.

http://www.amazon.com/Xit-XTCGSL1-Battery-Canon-Rebel/dp/B00DT20DQ2
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1010759-REG/xit_xtcgsl1_battery_grip_for_canon.html/c/product/#inpage:IN+STOCK?gclid=CO_ggPC1psACFVhvvAod0pEASQ
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-vertical-Battery-Grip-for-Canon-100D-EOS-Rebel-SL1-with-IR-Remote-SLR-camera-/181210702460

-pw


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 22, 2014)

My first DSLR (2004) was a 1Ds - I've still got the OM2 bodies and lenses I used before, and now they feel tiny 





Things came full circle this year when I got a 100D for Macro and for some work use (10-18 and 15-85) alongside my 1Ds3.

I've large but relatively thin hands and find the shape of the 1 series just great (the Canon side hand strap from my 1Ds is now on my mk3 - along with the grey/black Canon strap).

The 100D took some getting used to, although my wife (who can't use the 1Ds3 for any length of time) thinks it's just ideal in size.

The interview (as expected) doesn't really say much, although the (very) optimistic might see it as a prelude to the mini 1 series that replaces the 7D ;-)

_PS In looking for that photo above, I looked again at the article it's from - one of the first I wrote, in 2004, comparing film and digital  
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/digital-black-white.html
My, how some things change, and others don't ;-)_


----------

